
We need a major redesign of life - adam
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/we-need-a-major-redesign-of-life/2019/11/29/a63daab2-1086-11ea-9cd7-a1becbc82f5e_story.html
======
Porthos9K
We need to make life worth living.

~~~
jowdones
Heh. Good one :)

